# الشـــــات ده سنه 2080



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

*الشـــــات ده سنه 2080*


*بين فوافبور  وسكاموني*

*تعالوا نشــوف الشــات ايامها عامل  ازاي*

**************************

*فرافيرو:  هااااااااااااااااى*

*سكامونى:هاى إنت جبت إيميلى  منين*
*فرافيرو: من موقع احلم بمجرتك بعد ثانيتين دوت كوم  !!!!*
*سكامونى: طيب*

*فرافيرو: ممكن نتعرف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*سكامونى: طبعا ممكن*
*فرافيرو: أنا فرافيرو من الأرض 4 سنين  عميد كلية السفن الفضائية فى الزهرة وإنت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*سكامونى: أنا سكامونى من زحل 5 سنين ونصف عالمعاش كنت  شغال فى الطاقة الهيدروجينية فى نيبتون قبل  الحرب*

*فرافيرو: أهلا بيك يا سكامونى إنت طالع معاش من إمتى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى: من 6 شهور  تقريبا*
*فرافيرو: يا حرام !! 6 شهور بحالهم وعملت إيه يا مسكين فى العمر  دة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى: أبدا وحياتك معظم وقتى على النت الفضائى أو  للرحلات بين زحل والمشترى والقمر وساعات المريخ*
*فرافيرو: ياة دة إنت حياتك صعبة قوى  ربنا وياك*
*سكامونى: وإنت متى ستبلغ سن المعاش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو: لا أنا لسة بدرى عليا قوى لسة سنة  بحالها*
*سكامونى: يا بختك يا فرافيرو*
*فرافيرو: بس إنت جميل قوى فى الكاميرا  وباين عليك الشباب ولا كأنك شاب عنده سنة ونصف*
*سكامونى: دة بفضل الجهاز الى اشتريته  امبارح من القمر بمجرد ما تدخل جواه يظبط لك شكلك وجسمك ويمحى علامات الشيخوخة التى  تظهر بعد سن 4 سنين*
*فرافيرو: بكام جبته 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى: ب80 مليار قلحة عملة التبانة  !!!!!*
*فرافيرو: بس دة رخيص قوى!*
*سكامونى: أصله مش مستورد دة تقليد  إنما الأصلى المستورد من مجرة تانية هتلاقيه أغلى  بكتير*
*فرافيرو: لا إحنا عاوزين نشجع صناعة مجرتنا وشعارنا هو صنع فى  التبانة!*
*سكامونى : عندك حق برضه 00000هى إيه الدوشة الى سامعها حواليك دى  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو: لا أصل العيال أحفادى عاملين هيصة عيال أشقية  قوى الكبير فيهم عنده 5 شهور عقبال عندك نجح فى الثانوية العامة إمبارح وجاب تقدير  يدخله كلية عابرات المجرات فى بلوتو*
*سكامونى: ألف مبروك لحفيدك انا هبعتله  هدية دلوقتى بالقمر الطبيعى 000هبعتله سفينة فضاء  هدية*
*فرافيرو: ولو إنه عنده كتير لكن هات مش هيقول  لأ!!!*
*سكامونى: هه وصلت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو : أة وصلت ميرسى  جدا*
*سكامونى:قولى بقى إيه آخر الأخبار عندكوا فى الأرض
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو: فى خبر لسة سامعه من شوية خلا عيني تلف من  الضحك*
*سكامونى:خبر إيه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  00 ضحكنى*
*فرافيرو(ضاحكا): بيقولك يا سيدى إن علماء الآثار فى قطعة أرض قديمة  قوى كانت إسمها أمريكا عثروا على جسم واحد من أوائل القرن تخيل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!*
*سكامونى:  يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااه هو لسة فى أثر للناس  البدائية دى*
*فرافيرو:لا وإيه الإختبارات أكدت إنه كان رئيس لدولة كان إسمها  أمريكا وأسمه بوش وكانت متحكمة فى العالم على  أيامهم*
*سكامونى: فكرتنى بالإحتفال الى عملوه من يومين لأكبر معمر فى المجرة  وكان إحتفال إسطورى*
*فرافيرو: أكبر معمر فى التبانة00 ليه هو عنده كام  سنة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى : تخيل فضل عايش لغاية ماعمره وصل 13  عاما!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*فرافيرو: ياااااه معقولة إزاى وصل للعمر دة وحالته كانت  إيه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  احكيلى*
*سكامونى: هو كان بيموت بقاله 6سنين بس فضل فى مستشفى الحياة الأبدية  فى عطارد ويحاول الأطباء جيل بعد جيل إنهم يجعلوه عايش أكتر مدة ممكنة ولما وصل  للسن الكبير قوى دة(13 سنة) عملوا له إحتفال أسطورى حضره كل ملوك ورؤساء التبانة  وإتنقل على الهواء بالقمر الطبيعى على كل الشاشات السماوية لكل سكان التبانة 0000هو  إنت ماشفتوش
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو: لا أصلى كنت فى مجرة تانية بصيف !! المهم هو  عامل إيه دلوقتى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى: لأ ماهو الراجل ما إستحملشى إنه يشوف الإحتفال  دة ومات فى ثانيتها(بدل ساعتها)*
*فرافيرو: يا عم كفاية عليه 13 سنة هو  إيه هياخد زمنه وزمن غيره كمان!! بس إحنا نكما الـ 8 سنين ونحمد ربنا على  كدة*
*أخبار الحرب فى نيبتون إيه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*سكامونى: آخر الأخبار إن رئيس أورانوس أعلن إنه هيسحب  سفنه الفضائية وجيشه الآلى من نيبتون بعد هدنة مع رئيسها لمدة 3  أيام*
*فرافيرو: أهى مدة كافية عشان ينموا بلادهم من  تانى!!!*
*سكامونى:على رأيك*
*فرافيرو : أنا سعيد جدا بمعرفتك وإن  شاء الله نتقابل فى أى كوكب قريبا*
*سكامونى: أكيد  طبعا*
*فرافيرو: أنا هستأذن دلوقتى عشان ورايا محاضرة مهمة بعد دقيقتين فى  الزهرة وسائق الصاروخ وصل فوق وعمال يضربلى فى شظايا(بدل الكلاكسات)عشان أطلع  له*
*سكامونى: طيب هشوفك إمتى تانى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*فرافيرو: بعد 25 دقيقة لأنى مشغول  قوى*
*سكامونى: ياااه بس دة كتير قوى 00على العموم حاول تيجى بدرى عن  كدة*
*فرافيرو: حاضر هحاول*
*باى*
*سكامونى:  باى*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 مايو 2010)

*اية ده يا روكا
انت متخيلة ان بعد 70 سنة هيكون في الكلام ده
ربنا يعطيكي طولة العمر
موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل قوى يا روكا​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

بعد  سبعين سنة 

منكون بالمريخ
ولحقي نفسك واحجزي من اليوم
الحجوزات بالثقافي
مستلماهم جيلان
شكرا روكا
ظريف

ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (30 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة اوى 
معمر علشان عندة 13 سنة
دا كدا احنا اتخلليلنا بقى 
تحففففففة يا روكا​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 مايو 2010)

جامد بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مايو 2010)

* لا أصل العيال أحفادى عاملين هيصة عيال أشقية قوى الكبير فيهم عنده 5 شهور عقبال عندك نجح فى الثانوية العامة إمبارح وجاب تقدير يدخله كلية عابرات المجرات فى بلوتو
هههههه ده احنا على كده فاشلين بقى 
ميرررسى يا قمرايه*


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههه
شو هايدا السرعة
والاعمار الخيالية
الناس دى بتتعب بجد
ههههههههه
شكرا يا روكا لها الضحكة الحلوة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

+Coptic+ قال:


> *اية ده يا روكا
> انت متخيلة ان بعد 70 سنة هيكون في الكلام ده
> ربنا يعطيكي طولة العمر
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*


*هههههههههه*
*وانت كمان يا ماجد:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل قوى يا روكا​


*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي مانا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بعد  سبعين سنة
> 
> منكون بالمريخ
> ولحقي نفسك واحجزي من اليوم
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامدة اوى
> معمر علشان عندة 13 سنة
> دا كدا احنا اتخلليلنا بقى
> تحففففففة يا روكا​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا بوني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> جامد بجد


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * لا أصل العيال أحفادى عاملين هيصة عيال أشقية قوى الكبير فيهم عنده 5 شهور عقبال عندك نجح فى الثانوية العامة إمبارح وجاب تقدير يدخله كلية عابرات المجرات فى بلوتو
> هههههه ده احنا على كده فاشلين بقى
> ميرررسى يا قمرايه*


*ههههههههههه*
*فاشل دي بتعصبني :ranting: ههههه*
*ميرسي دونا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> شو هايدا السرعة
> والاعمار الخيالية
> الناس دى بتتعب بجد
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*اي خدعة عشان تعرف اننا في عصر السرعة:t33:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*حلووه قووي يا روكا


شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 يونيو 2010)

*



سكامونى:خبر إيه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 00 ضحكنى
فرافيرو(ضاحكا): بيقولك يا سيدى إن علماء الآثار فى قطعة أرض قديمة قوى كانت إسمها أمريكا عثروا على جسم واحد من أوائل القرن تخيل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!
سكامونى: يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااه هو لسة فى أثر للناس البدائية دى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

حلوة دي 

شكرااا*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووه قووي يا روكا
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكي​*


*ميرسي مايكل*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*ميرسي بنت الفادي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا توهت بجد وسط الكلام الخيالي ده
انا عايزه اعيش الزمن ده 
ههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضووع تحفةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
شكراا ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2010)

*اسفه قصدي شكراا ليكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه

رائع جداا  شكرا ليكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا توهت بجد وسط الكلام الخيالي ده
> انا عايزه اعيش الزمن ده
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> رائع جداا  شكرا ليكم​


*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يوليو 2010)

يااااااااااه منظومة الوقت هتختلف خالص بعد 60 سنة هههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع الطريف ياروكا

وينقل للقسم الترفيهي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> يااااااااااه منظومة الوقت هتختلف خالص بعد 60 سنة هههههههه
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع الطريف ياروكا
> 
> وينقل للقسم الترفيهي


*ميرسي كوبتك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## bashaeran (6 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*شات رائع وحوار علمي بس لاسف احنا ما توصلنا العلم دا انا اعرف حتى لي يفهم بالفلك راسب فيه شكرا على الحوار​*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (6 يوليو 2010)

انا عايشة بقالى كتير اوى دة الواحد خلل على كدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *شات رائع وحوار علمي بس لاسف احنا ما توصلنا العلم دا انا اعرف حتى لي يفهم بالفلك راسب فيه شكرا على الحوار​*


*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا عايشة بقالى كتير اوى دة الواحد خلل على كدة


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوه ياروكا  
بس مش معقول هيحصل التقدم دا فى70سنه
شكرا روكا
​


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههه_
_لاء اللى عجبنى اوى اوى اسم سكامونى ده_
_ههههههههههه_
_روعة يا روكا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه ياروكا
> بس مش معقول هيحصل التقدم دا فى70سنه
> شكرا روكا
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> _لاء اللى عجبنى اوى اوى اسم سكامونى ده_
> _ههههههههههه_
> _روعة يا روكا_
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مبروك يا توني خليه اسم ابنك بقا:gy0000:*​


----------



## magedrn (8 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يدينا ويدكى طولة العمر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## holy day (9 يوليو 2010)

يانهار ابيض ياروكا تحفة
من جدك خاورع 43 سنة


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههه 
انشاء الله اذا ربنا اراد بي 70 سنه تاني هيبقي في انيل من كده يا روكا شكرا ليكي 
​_


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه...حلوه اوى بتاعت بوش دى...ههههههههه...شكرا يا كميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

magedrn قال:


> ربنا يدينا ويدكى طولة العمر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

holy day قال:


> يانهار ابيض ياروكا تحفة
> من جدك خاورع 43 سنة


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _ههههههههههههه
> انشاء الله اذا ربنا اراد بي 70 سنه تاني هيبقي في انيل من كده يا روكا شكرا ليكي
> ​_


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي روماني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ههههههههههههه...حلوه اوى بتاعت بوش دى...ههههههههه...شكرا يا كميل


*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## meraa (13 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه 
جميلة اوووووووووووووووى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

meraa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوووووووووووووووى ​


*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## michle (28 أغسطس 2010)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......


----------



## مسرة (29 أغسطس 2010)

يا مساكيـــــــن دول بيتعبوا اوى
احنا مش بس فاشلين ده احنا شيـــــــــــــــــــاب
احنا عجايز اوى

تسلم ايدك 
رائع


----------



## Bent Christ (29 أغسطس 2010)

_هههههههه موضوع جامد جدا بس انا مش متخيله كده خالص انا متخيله برضو المصريين هيقعدوا ياكلوا كشرى تحت الكبرى​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

michle قال:


> ....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
> .................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
> ...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
> ...



*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مسرة قال:


> يا مساكيـــــــن دول بيتعبوا اوى
> احنا مش بس فاشلين ده احنا شيـــــــــــــــــــاب
> احنا عجايز اوى
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _هههههههه موضوع جامد جدا بس انا مش متخيله كده خالص انا متخيله برضو المصريين هيقعدوا ياكلوا كشرى تحت الكبرى​_


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------

